# Looking for sub in NE-PA



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking for sub in ne-pa must hav experience and good trucks


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

where exactly are you looking to have someone? email me [email protected]


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

what part of NE are you? How much are you paying for subs? Email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Please email me at [email protected] with more info.

Thanks Mike


----------



## E.C.P (Feb 7, 2007)

I have heavy equipment that you may be interested in for the mall you talked about in your one thread...drop me a line at [email protected] thanks Tim


----------

